# OOC - Assassin City  [Recruiting One]



## Dire Lemming (Jan 10, 2008)

Here's the new OOC thread, with a convenient OOC in the title so that if we ever get subscriptions back you'll be able to tell.    Also, no more recruiting.

Ok, so I'll make the other threads and then link to them.

Recruitment thread

Old DM discussion thread 

World Map

Rogues Gallery

In Character Thread


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 13, 2008)

Just so you guys know, Blackrat and I are working on stuff and we've got the inhabitants of your target's household put together and I'm working on a map of his house.

So I'm now wondering, do you guys want to start out right at his manor and I can give you just a bunch of info based on a roll?  That way you can get right into things and we can deal with the more complex issues later.  Or, would you like to start with meeting the client and then going through all the issues with finding stuff out on your own?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd actually prefer start by meeting the client. Our style could involve a lot of planning an preparation, so it's better not to hurry the things. However, if the other two prefer start rolling asap, it's ok for me.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 13, 2008)

Well I've only just finished the ground floor of the house.  So if you do decide to start things like that then I'll have more time to finish the rest of it while you're talking.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

Ah well...what should I start to do on the first floor of his house, if I donàt know anything about him at all? (I'd also like to know how much his death is worth )

I was going to make some gather information check in town beforehand.

But if you want, start the IC thread anytime. My character sheet is ready. (I'm a disguise-monster, lol)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 13, 2008)

I would prefer to "discover" the information on our target. Maybe we could start by our client contacting us (although how is kinda an issue to me).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 13, 2008)

Alright, if everyone could just proofread each other's character sheets that'd make things allot easier for me.

Also, please post your character's background with the sheet.

Nightbreeze: You forgot the brackets on your sblock.

OTS:  You're ability scores are too high.  They add up to 38 points instead of 36.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 13, 2008)

Well I'm fine with just having you meet with them in the secluded corner of a tavern or something at the start of the game, if you are.  If you want to set up some elaborate way that your characters insist on for being contacted then that works too, but you better tell me about it and how people learn about it.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 13, 2008)

str 12 = 4pts
dex 16= 10pts
con 12= 4 pts
int 16 = 10 pts
wis 10= 2 pts
cha 14 = 6 pts
--------------
=====36pts


Right? lol You got me unsure now. If that _is_ right, then I forgot the +1 level adjustment. 


Nightbreeze, I assume you plan on throwing your daggers? lol Don't hit me please!


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, a secluded corner of a tavern is fine for me, but I'd like a position from where one can easily escape, and each time we meet someone, I hire 3-4 thugs to stand guard nearby. As for contacting us, if there's someone who wants to meet us, he can leave a word to one of the tavern maids. Afterwards, she leaves a coded message somewhere visible, and we meet at the established hour.

DireLemming, I'd like to spend a little bit of money on bringing some beggars/little thiefs on my side. Is there any organized thief guild in the city? If so, I'd like to have some contacts there. Otherwise, I'd like to make known that anyone who brings an important information to the barmaid will be well rewarded.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Nightbreeze, I assume you plan on throwing your daggers? lol Don't hit me please!




I like the idea of hidden daggers 

I'll also want to buy some poison as soon as we start playing, but I don't know how much is accessible, and what kind of poison do our "contacts" have.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 13, 2008)

Okay, I sorta stole this idea from the movie _The Saint_. Perhaps the meeting would take place in a tavern or some other crowded area, and our master of disguise would assume a different person each time they meet. TRD and I would surely be close enough to make sure nothing was going on. Maybe we could get TRD drunk


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 13, 2008)

I plan on keeping a dagger in my belt (barbed one) and another dagger hidden either in a wrist sheath (which I couldn't find in a book) or in my boot. I love the hidden dagger idea too, which is why I have sleight of hand up so high lol.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

That's a nice idea. That way, I can also get the price up a little, maybe


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 13, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> str 12 = 4pts
> dex 16= 10pts
> con 12= 4 pts
> int 16 = 10 pts
> ...





Yeah, that's right, but your character sheet has your strength as 14 .  You only get one increase by the time you're fifth level.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh, I forgot the increase at 4th level. Not that it changes anything...Dire, are you going to start the IC thread now? [cute kitten mode]Pllllllleeeeease?[/cute kitten mode]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 13, 2008)

Whoa, your right. I think I figured out what I did. I only put 15 into Dex, then put my +1 level adjustment there, so it would be more like this:

str: 14  6pts
dex: 15  8pts
con: 12  4pts
Int: 16  10pts
Wis 10   2 pts
Cha 14   6pts
--------------
``````36pts            


Please double check as I'm not real sure what I did myself.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 13, 2008)

Nightbreeze, how much were you looking to spend on contacts with beggars and street urchins and how many contacts did you want to make?  Also, how much does this barmaid know about you?  Do you pay her for her assistance or is there some deeper connection?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 13, 2008)

OTS, that looks right.  I totally forgot about the increases as well otherwise I wouldn't have seen it as an error. :\ 

I'll start the IC thread once I get these questions answered.

I'm still not sure where you want to start though?  Is everyone ok with starting walking into the tavern to meet the client?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

Hmmm.

As you may notice, I have a lot of gold left. I'd be willing to pay 30gp each month. I don't know how much shall I pay each one, so you set the number of contacts based on those money.

As for the barmaid, let's say I pay her for her assistance, and I visit her each day under disguise at a random hour, in order to get the informations. I'll pay her 6gp each month, as there's quite the risk involved. I advised her to make this work for me for some year, than change city, as it's a profitable, but risky work.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

At the tavern is fine.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 13, 2008)

So do you want to make up anything for this Barmaid character yourself?  Or shall I?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, make her pretty and intelligent, that's all. I'm not viewing her as my cohort  , but she should share my caution for ... well, anything. I don't know how important she is going to be in the campaign, it depends upon you. 
Auf. Going to sleep now


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 13, 2008)

TRD, put your character sheet and background into the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 13, 2008)

I can't wait to try to RP Ethan's split persona's lol. This should be a great tale.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 13, 2008)

IC thread is up.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=216411


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 14, 2008)

So you found a good Map tool Dire?


----------



## TRD (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for getting this rolling Dire Lemming, will have my character up and completed in the next day or so.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 14, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> So you found a good Map tool Dire?




Yeah.  You sent me the link.    I sent you an email back about it.



			
				TRD said:
			
		

> Thanks for getting this rolling Dire Lemming, will have my character up and completed in the next day or so.




Good to know.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 14, 2008)

By the way guys, don't forget your synergy bonuses for skills.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 14, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Yeah.  You sent me the link.    I sent you an email back about it.



Ah so you did  .


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 16, 2008)

Dire (and the others too ): Just wanted to say that the game looks awesome. I love the way you describe things. And I wanted to let you know that I plan on implementing the small things you've come up with to my own campaign as well. Like the queen, and names of nobility etc. You gave life to my poorly described city .


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 16, 2008)

@DireLemming:

I'm not planning to ask anything about the nobles right now. I'll inform myself later (maybe even after the mission), and just told them "Valar Morghulis", hoping that they will remember the strange expression.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh, in that case, discount the OOC note in my last post.


----------



## TRD (Jan 17, 2008)

Just letting you know I am here.

Feel free to interact with the other bar patrons as long as you want Nightbreeze.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 17, 2008)

lol, a cat is mugging you.  With it's _MIND_!!


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 17, 2008)

Beware the Cat! Okay I have no idea what Dire has in mind but cats are always dangerous. Especially the ones that have a personal antimagic field on them. I once freaked my players with such a creature


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 17, 2008)

Cats are cute and fuzzy!  And anyone that harms one in my game will have to answer to the great cat (demi) god!  Not really, but I'll probably still do something unpleasant to you.  

Hey, do any of your characters have a cat?  My cat is sleeping in my hamper and having strange dreams that make her make funny noises and roll around.  

I think I should go to sleep now because I've spontaneously started talking about my cat on an internet forum, and that's probably due to being both sick and tired. 


By the way, thanks for the complements, Blackrat.  Coming up with names is easy.  Remembering them is the hard part.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 20, 2008)

Alright, so Ethranor is going to try to find servants of the target to talk to. 

Braxis and Ethan are going to try to find the target, and then follow him around where ever he goes looking for a chance to kill him?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 20, 2008)

Not yet, unless there is a chance that is just toooooo good to miss. Right now, we are merely watching. Trying to not be seen, but see everything. Good times.


----------



## TRD (Jan 21, 2008)

Exactly what OnlytheStrong just said, just keeping an eye from a distance, trying to work out where he comes and goes, where he might be most vulnerable etc.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 21, 2008)

Well I can't really do anything involving rules in Braxis' meager presence without his sheet.  So feel free to RP some more and discuss things in character.  If you're done with that I can start with Nightbreeze's part.  Do you guys want to wait until the morning?  It's probably about eight o'clock atm.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 23, 2008)

So guys, have you all suddenly lost interest or what? :\


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, I'm waiting for a post from you...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 24, 2008)

I need TRD's character sheet of course, before I can do anything that Braxis can directly affect.

That doesn't matter yet for you though Nightbreeze.  Right now I just need to know when you are planning to start your search for information.  Tonight, or tomorrow?  Or what?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 25, 2008)

Tomorrow.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok, sorry for the delay. I'll try to have something posted later today.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 21, 2008)

You know Dire, following the game and seeing how you made my world alive has given me an urge to run a game in there again. Maybe I can convince my tabletop group to let go of Faerun and play some low-magic for a while. Just wanted to thank you for getting me excited over my homebrew again .


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh, you're welcome.  And thanks.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 27, 2008)

umm...cr@p...the background was in the recruiting thread and I can't find it...help?


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 28, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> umm...cr@p...the background was in the recruiting thread and I can't find it...help?



http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=215330&page=1&pp=30


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 28, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> umm...cr@p...the background was in the recruiting thread and I can't find it...help?




There are links to pretty much everything in the first post of this thread.

Sorry for the delay but I want to reread your character history before we continue.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 1, 2008)

done. sorry for the delay, was busy


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 14, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> ooc: I feel tricked in this



Dire seems to be tricksy man . I'm afraid you'll find Ethranor married soon .


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 15, 2008)

Haha, that is the second most dangerous issue. The first is a pissed father who gets me hanged for touching his precious girl


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 21, 2008)

Hm, well I mentioned the game to OnlytheStrong and he said he isn't interested anymore because of "mis-communication" or something.  I'm going to have to re recruit because this game was really supposed to be for two players.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm sorry for taking so damn long to post recently.  I've been having trouble thinking up what to do next, especially if we can't get a new second player.  The things I had in mind are meant for two.


----------



## Lord Slaw (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok, stealth sounds great. I'm in. First though is a Kenku Ninja - or some variation thereof, if you aren't savvy to that. Here's a basic outline. 

*Given Name:* Rainplume
*Goes By:* Varies - typically just lets others decide what to refer to him as, but is fond of the nickname "Shift".
*Race:* Kenku
*Class:* Ninja
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Personality/Appearance:* Utterly unremarkable, an impression he cultivates. In conversation, he is reserved and to-the-point.
*Combat Style:* Acrobatic and improvised, relying on a few hard-hitting strikes, especially at the beginning of combat, ending confrontations as soon as possible. Gains the element of surprise through unexpected entries (rooftops, windows, etc.) and has no issues with the use of lethal force.
*Goals:* Cultivation of his talents is his primary goal, with gold being a distant, but still significant, second. Glory has no place in his life.

Bear in mind that that Lawful Neutral alignment applies to a strict personal code (originally trained amongst monks) - but that's all he cares about. So, his own law above all else, especially the laws of others.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 31, 2008)

Hm, unfortunately I only have the CRBs and the Book of Exalted Deeds, so anything from somewhere else would be difficult to do.  Also, the population of this city is almost entirely human with only a very few of other races, most of the other races living here are either merchants or diplomats, or slaves.  Also non-divine magic of any kind is very rare, and not entirely trusted.  If you want the ability to use arcane magic then you have to study with elves.

What would really help is if you came up with a character background, actually.  By the wa, what's a Kenku?


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 31, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> By the wa, what's a Kenku?



Small-size Bird-man. From eastern mythology. Haven't ever thought about it but I could really find them a history in this world.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, I could sneak him anywhere in a bag. Useful


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 31, 2008)

Uh... well, if there aren't any rules for it I'd have a hard time allowing it as a playable race even if I decided to... :\


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 31, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Uh... well, if there aren't any rules for it I'd have a hard time allowing it as a playable race even if I decided to... :\



There's some in oriental adventures. I don't know if it got updated to 3.5. I'll see if I can find.


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 1, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Uh... well, if there aren't any rules for it I'd have a hard time allowing it as a playable race even if I decided to...



The Ninja class is located in Complete Adventurer, and the Kenku is located in Monster Manual III. But, don't worry at all, that was just one idea, and I didn't know that you only had the Core books. Running a class and race without the DM possessing the books containing them is WAY more trouble than it's worth, and I want to integrate smoothly (or, at least as smoothly as I can ). So... not a problem, I've always got more tricks up my sleeve!

How about I provide a little muscle for this campaign? If you're OK with an isolated psionic character, I wouldn't mind trying out a Psychic Warrior (in the SRD). Powers like Chameleon (+10 to Hide) can provide ample stealth with creative application, and unpredictability is a huge boon to any potential assassin. Yes, I am aware that non-divine magic is looked upon with suspicion, but I intend to go out of my way to keep my very appearance hidden. I think I can lie about making somebody levitate from time to time. 

Other ideas, should this prove too strange, would be a classic Urban Ranger, or perhaps a Paladin of Slaughter (though this would take a LOT of work to make it, well, work), but I really think that Psychic Warrior would be the most interesting.

As a general idea of how this guy would work, he'd most likely focus on mind-affecting and transportation-related psionic powers to gain an edge in battle, combined with no small amount of martial prowess.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 1, 2008)

That certainly does sound interesting.  If you can write up a good background for a character like that then I don't see why I can't accept it.  If you haven't guessed yet I'm not particularly experienced but... well anyway, just take a look at the front page of this thread.  It has links to several other threads that will have info on the gameworld.  Also, you can question Blackrat who created the world, though I altered a few things here and there to suit my purposes, and most of the details of this specific city are my ideas.  Anything else, BR would be better to ask.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah. If Dire doesn't have anything against psionics it's good on my books too. I actually once used a psionic warrior on my own game too. They have easier time to hide the powers than mages have with magic. Most people wouldn't actually even know of their existence.

If you want to go with Paladin of Slaughter he would be a priest of "The Warrior". The problem with such a character is that I don't think he would enjoy sneaking and killing just the "mark" but rather wading in and kill everything that was in the close proximity.


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 1, 2008)

OK, I should have a full sheet of info up for this Psychic Warrior by the end of the day, or tomorrow morning at the very latest - but you can expect it sooner. Thanks for the opportunity, and I look forward to playing!



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah. If Dire doesn't have anything against psionics it's good on my books too. I actually once used a psionic warrior on my own game too. They have easier time to hide the powers than mages have with magic. Most people wouldn't actually even know of their existence.



That's because, as far as the city is concerned, he _doesn't_ exist. Sneaky sneaky sneaky... 



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> If you want to go with Paladin of Slaughter he would be a priest of "The Warrior". The problem with such a character is that I don't think he would enjoy sneaking and killing just the "mark" but rather wading in and kill everything that was in the close proximity.



That was the problem I foresaw. As such, it probably would have been wiser to go with Tyranny - a little more subtle. But, still, I love the concept of a well-trained and vicious thug. Or, maybe I've just watched A Clockwork Orange a bit too much...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, my hard drive was devoured by rabid gerbils so the game's dead.  Happy April 1st everyone.


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh, by the way - quick change in character concept. I'm thinking Warforged Lich taking levels in Swashbuckler and Ninja. So, in short, a Ninja Pirate Zombie Robot. And I'll be taking feats from 125 sourcebooks, hope you don't mind!

Does it even need saying?


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 3, 2008)

OK, here's Spider, my Psychic Warrior, for your scrutinizing-related enjoyment. If there's any problems mechanically, just let me know, and I'll correct it. Once all corrections are made (and if he checks out period), I'll place him in the Rogue's Gallery with background and whatnot, if you'd like.

Oh, and all of the stuff here is SRD, save for the Composite Greatbow, which is from Complete Warrior. It's just a larger longbow - it does 1d10 damage, weighs 6 pounds, costs a little more, and has a 130 foot range. The price is listed in the entry. Hope it's OK? I love the idea of the massive sniper's bow. 
[sblock=Spider]*Spider CR 5*
Male human psychic warrior 5
CN Medium humanoid
*Init* +4; *Senses* Listen +3, Spot +3
*Languages* Common

*AC* 17, touch 13, flat-footed 14
      (+3 Dex, +4 +1 breastplate)
*hp* 36 (5 HD)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +5, *Will* +4

*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares) [30 ft. when psionically focused]
*Melee* mwk longsword +6 (1d8+2/19-20) or
*Melee* dagger +5 (1d4+2/19-20)
*Ranged* _+1 composite greatbow (+2 Str)_ +8 (1d10+3/x3) or
*Ranged* dagger +7 (1d4+2/19-20)
*Base* Atk +3; *Grp* +5
*Atk Options* Point Blank Shot, poison, Precise Shot, psionics, Psionic Shot +2d6, Rapid Shot
*Power Points/Day:* 14; *Powers Known* (ML 5th)*:*
     2nd – _body equilibrium_, _wall walker_
     1st – _chameleon_, _conceal thoughts_, _force screen_

*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 8
*SQ* psionics, Speed Of Thought +10 ft.
*Feats* Exotic Weapon Proficiency (greatbow), Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Psionic Shot, Rapid Shot, Speed Of Thought
*Skills* Autohypnosis +11, Concentration +9, Jump +10
*Possessions* _+1 breastplate_, _+1 composite greatbow (+2 Str)_ with 60 arrows, 20 cold iron arrows, 20 silver arrows, masterwork longsword, 3 daggers, _hand of the mage_, 2 _elixirs of sneaking_, 3 potions of _cure light wounds_, 2 potions of _invisibility_, 2 doses of carrion crawler brain juice, 3 doses of drow poison, 1 dose of giant wasp poison, 1 dose of sassone leaf residue, 3 flasks of acid, 1 flask of alchemist’s fire, 1 smokestick, 2 sunrods, 1 thunderstone, 2 belt pouches, 2 traveler’s outfits, bullseye lantern, 3 pints of oil, flint and steel, crowbar, signal whistle, small steel mirror
Coins 95 pp, 13 gp, 17 sp, 20 cp
Weight Carried 87.5 lbs.[/sblock][sblock=Shopping List]9,000 gp total

_+1 composite greatbow (+2 Str)_ – 2900 gp - 6
_+1 breastplate_ – 1,350 gp - 30
mwk longsword – 315 gp - 4
3 daggers – 6 gp - 3
20 cold iron arrows – 2 gp -3
20 silver arrows – 41 gp - 3
60 arrows – 3 gp - 9
_Hand of the mage_ – 900 gp - 2
2 _elixirs of sneaking_ – 500 gp - 0
3 potions of _cure light wounds_ – 150 gp - 0
2 potions of _invisibility_ – 600 gp - 0
3 doses of drow poison – 225 gp - 0
1 dose of giant wasp poison – 210 gp - 0
1 dose of sassone leaf residue – 300 gp - 0
2 doses of carrion crawler brain juice – 400 gp - 0
3 flasks of acid – 30 gp - 3
1 flask of alchemist’s fire – 20 gp - 1
1 smokestick – 20 gp - 0.5
2 sunrods – 4 gp - 2
1 thunderstone – 30 gp - 1
2 Traveler’s outfits – 1 gp - 5
2 belt pouches – 2 gp - 1
flint and steel – 1 gp - 0
bullseye lantern – 12 gp - 3
small steel mirror – 10 gp – 0.5
signal whistle – 8 sp - 0
3 pints of oil – 3 sp - 3
crowbar – 2 gp - 5

96 pp, 3 gp, 17 sp, 20 cp remaining – 87.5 pounds carried[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 3, 2008)

Okay, about magic items. When we originally discussed about magic weapons and armor with Dire, he didn't give me his opinion about this idea: Basic enhancement of w/a are actually just extreme masterwork. This has the effect that they don't show in detect magic, but otherwise they are the same. This is up to Dire still to decide.

Then I'll repost a post about magic items in general from the original recruiting thread:



			
				Me said:
			
		

> Well since DL said he doesn't want to do the pricing I will pop in and give my ideas. It's up to Dire to accept these first ofcourse. Here is a list of items that could be acquired from witches or in few cases from priests, or some as heirlooms. Most of them are illegal, either because of superstition (Example: Elixir of Love), or because they can be used for criminal purposes.
> They can be purchased at double the price of DMG.
> 
> 
> ...




Now the Hand of Mage isn't on that list but I think it could very well be added. The thing is, I see such an item as exremely illegal. It is an actual hand of an elven mage! To get such thing would be either by murder or grave-robbing. Doesn't mean you couldn't have one, but if your caught carrying one, you could be facing death-sentense. But this too is up to Dire to make the ultimate decision.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 3, 2008)

I didn't say anything about that?  Hm, well I like the idea.  I was going to say that the hand of mage was a bit too overtly magical, but the way you put it makes sense.  So yeah, that seems ok.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 3, 2008)

Aww man, I liked the kenku idea 

Imagine the scene: Ethranor is making some minor magic tricks for the enchanted audience. Suddenly the light goes off, thanks to a bribed servant who manipulated the lanters, the kenku jumps out of the bag-o-tricks brought by Ethranr, savagely murders the client thanks to his darkvision (either natural or aquired), then hides again in the box before the light goes on.

Lo! The killing circus strikes again!
Purrrrfect. 


Anyway, DireLemming, just a little suggestion from a fellow DM : never, ever admit that you are at a loss about what to do.


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 4, 2008)

Actually, Kenkus are indeed Medium-sized creatures. The suitcase thing would be quite fun with a Kobold grappler. Jump out, go SQUEEEE! and cling to their face! 

Sorry for the delay, had to throw together an essay for English class. Should have finished character up by tomorrow!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2008)

[sblock=to dire lemming]
do shoes have lips?
tetsubo
[/sblock]

how about a character like the amazing Yin from ocean's 11/12/13?


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 7, 2008)

Character's in the RG. Sorry for the huge delay, a lot of stuff just tends to pop up unexpectedly. Background will come soon, but does everything else check out?

Oh, and I remembered to double the price of all magical items - in other words, _hand of the mage_ and _elixir of sneaking_. I figure that I'm an assassin, and I've got so much poison on me anyway, that I might as well go for broke and hope that I can avoid that death penalty by not getting caught, or running REALLY quickly. Or, hell, smack them in the face with a vial of knockout poison!

Officer: Care to empty your pockets, sir?
Spider: Oh, sure, no problem, officer... all I've got is this...
*SMACK* *SHATTER* *THUD*


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks good to me. For background may I suggest Xenera or Memnos. They are supposed to have more like a _Persian Nights_ feeling and as such could be a good origin for psionic characters.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 8, 2008)

so, is recruiting over?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah, sorry, though I'm not sure when I'll actually get around to posting another IC post since I haven't been able to think of anything interesting to do at the moment. :\


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 10, 2008)

oh well...please consider me an alternate?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 13, 2008)

Man, I'm so sorry you guys.  Especially you Lord Slaw.  You go to all the trouble to make a character and then right after you finish I stop posting completely... :\   I'm just not sure where to take the game at this point.  It seems like it's lost momentum, and I don't know how to get it moving again.  I'm just waiting for something to give me an idea really. :\


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been out for a little while, too. Real life can hit you like a bullet shot from hell. Anyway, here's a thought - perhaps I could be that bit of momentum that you need? A new character thrown into the mix is always interesting. Why, even if it were something as abrupt as running headlong into another character while running from the city guard would inject some action and interest. Don't give up hope - I think that there's life in this game yet!


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 16, 2008)

I think you got too carried with the Diane affair. Don't know what did you planned originally, but if I were you, I'd move the game fast back on the mission, perhaps by an invite made by the duke to Ethranor to accompany him at a party at a merchant house.

Don't want to tell you what to do, but you said you need ideas


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 16, 2008)

Well I'd hoped to make this more confusing, but that would just make things take even longer, so there it is.  Now we're going to need to decide how to deal with Lord Slaw's character.  We can just assume that the previous PCs never existed, since they haven't had any effect on the game world that has effected Ethranor, and just say that Spider was really his partner all allong.  That's the simplest way.  Or we could have the two of you meet.  Though it seems a bit far fetched for two assassins that don't know each other to be willing to become partners so soon after meeting.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 16, 2008)

By no mean would ethranor couple with a newly met assassin. I would propose that we have met several years ago in a doubled target (aka: two different people payed each of us to kill the same person, and we stepped on each other toes). After having to work in team in order to repair the mess, we decided that we get along reasonably well.

So I'm just going home to inform him about my progress (we could assume that I told him about the mission last evening).


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 17, 2008)

Alright, give me my cue, and I'll jump onto this convoluted stage of death and mayhem.

Oh, and the Background section of the RG entry slipped my mind, so I'll have that up tomorrow, hopefully.

Cheers to a great game! *raises inordinate amount of beer*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 17, 2008)

Going to be at an Anime Convention this weekend, Friday to Sunday.  Hopefully I'll be able to get things rolling again after that.  Again, I'm sorry for taking so long. :\


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 18, 2008)

Lord Slaw said:
			
		

> Alright, give me my cue, and I'll jump onto this convoluted stage of death and mayhem.
> 
> Oh, and the Background section of the RG entry slipped my mind, so I'll have that up tomorrow, hopefully.
> 
> Cheers to a great game! *raises inordinate amount of beer*



 Cheers be then 

So, we have the merchant dining with our duke at his house. People present: the duke, his wife?, ethranor and diane, the "client" and his wife. My pg is very good in social skills, and disguising (also, he has the hat of disguise). Ethranor would prefer to avoid provoking a hassle in the house of the duke. Ideas?


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 18, 2008)

Well at least you can get to know the "client" a bit. Maybe get even invited to visit so you can study his place later . It's much easier to sneak around the house when you already know where everything is?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok, I'm back.  Lord Slaw, how does your character feel about taverns?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 22, 2008)

Um, actually, i thought to see him at our base...do you need us at the tavern?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 23, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Um, actually, i thought to see him at our base...do you need us at the tavern?




Well, he can be at the base if that's where you're going.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Apr 23, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Well, he can be at the base if that's where you're going.



 Yah...it is his turn to post now


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 23, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Yah...it is his turn to post now




It is.


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 25, 2008)

OK, my semester's over, so finals are no longer an issue. I like taverns, just so you know - they tend to contain booze and loose women. And nuts. I lurve nuts.  Anyway, I'll get right on that post. Here we go!


----------



## Lord Slaw (Apr 30, 2008)

First post is up, sorry for the delay. Wanted to familiarize myself with the story so far. Should be fun! I like the idea of playing the foil to the sociable Ethranor. Spider is... efficient, to say the least.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 2, 2008)

Alright, well you are can banter all you like now.  I can't do anything until one of you does something.


----------



## Lord Slaw (May 7, 2008)

Still here, just waiting for Nightbreeze - can anybody drop him a line, and tell him that this game (or at least this player) refuses to die?


----------



## Nightbreeze (May 7, 2008)

Ooops...really my bad, I didn't notice your post and assumed you were still to show up.

*Bows in shame*


----------



## Lord Slaw (May 7, 2008)

No worries - just a failure to communicate (shakin' the bush here, boss).


----------



## Nightbreeze (May 7, 2008)

yup. Posted.


----------



## Lord Slaw (May 9, 2008)

Not absent, just busy. I'll be out from wake-up to shut-down tomorrow, so I'll try to get a response post up Saturday, from which point I can post a little more regularly. I've been hurling up everything I eat lately, so I haven't been in a roleplaying mood. Unless I'm roleplaying a surly arse with an abysmal Constitution score, that is. Which I'm not.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 16, 2008)

Hey you guys, email notification is broken again so don't wait for it.


----------



## Lord Slaw (May 19, 2008)

Well, I guess summer won't be as free as I thought it would be. I recently got a part-time job, and that, coupled with physical training for future military service, plans with friends and family, and various other external activities, mostly on a very chaotic schedule, aren't going to leave me with a ton of time off. And any time that I will have off will be abrupt, chaotic, and in places few and far between. As such, I don't think that I'll be able to give this game (or any game, for that matter) the attention it deserves, and I thought it would be the polite thing to do to give the heads up, so as not to leave anybody in the lurch.

This and the above paragraph will be posted on all PbP games I am currently in - the below note is a personal one.

I loved reading through this game - a lot of intrigue, and wonderful character development. Unfortunately, I won't get to see Spider unfold as a character, though you may, if you wish. Feel free to NPC him or just remove him entirely (he hasn't had much influence), and I'm so sorry I have to drop out. Best of luck, and I hope that all future killings go as planned!  <--(My favorite smiley, by the way!)

I'll be around the boards, so I hope to see you guys soon! Peace, love, and destruction to you all.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 19, 2008)

Hm... So far the only PC to have any real impact has been Ethranor.  The only other character to really interact with the world at all was one of the original three who ditched on his bar tab.


----------



## Dire Lemming (May 23, 2008)

Well, at this point I've got no idea how to continue the game.  I'm sorry Nightbreeze but I'm going to have to close this.  I think I really should have just tried running a more conventional adventurer's campaign with my inexperience.


----------

